# LGD for sale Four Corners area Colorado



## BrownFamily (Apr 18, 2015)

This is a lovely LGD that is proven with goats and llamas.
She has had some exposure to sheep. No exposure to poultry.

Her full bred Komondor mother and full bred Gt Pry father are
excellent LGDs.

She has been trained by our male LGD since birth.

She is coming up 3 years old.

We would prefer that she goes to a home with experience with LGDs.

We are located in SW Colorado, near the UT, AZ, and NM borders.

I can send more details.

We are ONLY selling because we are leaving the country. We need a FOREVER home for her. We are SAD to see her go.


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

She is very pretty. I am not in the market, but sure wish you guys well with her.


----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

Bumping up the list, seems like re-homing is time sensitive.


----------

